# My first Saltwater Tank!!!



## Michelle9843 (May 19, 2011)

Hi All:

Just looking for some general advice. We are moving a "new to us" 75 gallon saltwater tank that has been established for a little over a year now. We are very excited but still a little lost at what to do with it. I've read a lot in anticipation of getting it on maintenance, etc. But the person we got it from doesn't seem to have much in it at the moment as he got "bored" with it and just left it be. The 4 fish in it look very health as we have seen it several times, just need general advice on where to go from here. Fish to add, etc.

The tank currently is a Fish N Rock only tank, housing 2 Clown Fish, 2 Blue Damsels and few crabs and a Worm.

I will post pictures once we get it moved over in the next day or so.

Any comments or advice will be VERY helpful as I have never done a Saltwater tank before!!

Thanks-


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

interesting damsels in a commlunity tank. i personally think those are hardy fishs but once the damsels get very comfortable they may show high level of aggression.


----------



## Michelle9843 (May 19, 2011)

Well Tank is up and running (will post pics tonight). We have to do a major cleaning as last owner didn't seem to care...lol

Clowns are being kept but 3 striped damsel has been removed. Became very aggressive after the move towards the clowns. Tank seems to be in a mini cycle due to the massive water change, but water parimiters are looking good considering. Ammonia is only at about .25 and holding, so hopefully it won't take long.

We are wanting to do a "Ree" tank, so any thoughts on good starter corals and a few fish would be welcome.

Thanks In Advance!!!


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

buttons leathers shrooms,although some species may b difficult but most should b starter. look up on th species.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

We'll need equipment list with manufacturer name ( to determine quality) you currently have, what you plan to keep.and what if any equipment you'd conssider getting. A reef tank takes a serious commitment with equipment and routine upkeep to be succesful. .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

dont forget a reef tank will dig a great hole in your pocket, especially the lighting


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*indeed*

yeah an equipment list and some pics wont hurt..take it slow..and get some water perameter specs if you can..


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

I would work on water quality before you jump into corals. maintain maintain until your quality is near perfect before introducing any levels of corals. this makes the reef a better place


----------



## Michelle9843 (May 19, 2011)

*Pics and Updates*

OK, so all is going well, it seems we ended up with just a small mini cycle...YAYA. Water is stead every week and we have even added some fish as this will be close to what we can have I believe. We have added our first corals, our local LFS had us start with star polyps as they are easy and gives us something to look at as the tank matures further. We also added a feather duster which I think is kinda cool personally.

Tank Set Up:
75 Gallon (Glass)
2 Compact Lights (totaling 48") (looking to upgrade for corals)
30 Gallon Aqua Life Sump Tank with attached Protein Skimmer
2 Power Heads (not sure of brand or size, will look-but we are getting "great" flow)

Current Tenants:
6 Crabs 
2 Turbo Snails
1 Pencil Urchant
1 Large Hawiian Feather Duster
2 Colonies of Start Polyps
2 Kenya Trees (at least that is what the LFS told us)
1- Pink Cucumber
1-Coral Beauty
1-Yellow Tail Blue Damsel
1- Damsel (not sure the name, it's light yellow on bottom with blue strip down back)
1- Fire Fish Gobi
2- Clown Fish (Orange/White)


Please give me some feed back on your thoughts I would really appreciate it!!


----------



## johnhenry (Jun 29, 2011)

*My first tank can use some advice or ideas*

I started my first saltwater tank a couple of days ago. My brother has had a 55/gal tank for a couple of years and was able to give me what i needed to start. 

I have a 29/gal tank..large filter system...1 power head...live sand transferred over from my brothers tank...small hermit crab..a couple black snails and 2 other snails...1 blue green chromis...and about 15 pounds of dry base rock i just put in 6/27/11... i have a basic top with a standard fluorescent light... i really wanna get started in upgrading my tank without digging really deep into my pockets. As of now everything has settled im just not getting the full saltwater experience out of my tank. I understand that i can not jump straight into coral without proper lighting, whether it is metal halied, t5's, or LEDS..i just dont have the money to spend on it right now. So basically i am looking for some ideas to do to my tank so i can get more of the saltwater experience and pretty bright colors im looking for. Any advice is greatly appreciated.I will attach pictures.


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

sw is a hole in the wallet. i suggest t5 lightin and look into a sump/refugium. otherwise ur only option is fish only.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michelle9843 (May 19, 2011)

I understand where you are at, that's where we were when we started. You could use allot more rock! But I would start by figuring out (on paper) what you want overall, then price it out and start with what you can do. We started with the fish and a few misc. things first then did the Star Polyps which doesn't require to much lighting and will stick with a few soft corals first for this reason. Now we are saving for new lights. But if you plan out what you like and want to try first then you can get a good idea of lighting needs. There's no since in buying more then what you need and vise versa.Plus your bank account will be happier. You can always upgrade later on as your tank progresses.


----------



## Michelle9843 (May 19, 2011)

New pictures, tank is doing well finally and things are starting to grow. We have not only added more rock, coral and fish, we have upgraded to a nice Current Light Fixture with (2) 150watt Halids, (4) 48" T-5's and 18 LED Moon Lights, brings out great coloring and the corals seem to really like it as well.


Pictures by Michelle9843 - Photobucket


----------

